# اللغة السريانية النحوية



## fouad78 (22 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة
أنا أجيد اللغة السريانية الغربية (غرب نهر الفرات)
طبعا السرياني النحوي (الكتابي)
والتي كتب بها على سبيل المثال نسخة (الفشيطا أو البشيطا) من الكتاب المقدس
وأستطيع أن أعلم السريانية الكتابية
مع صور تبين طريقة كتابة الحرف (القديم والحديث)
وأيضا مع لفظ صوتي
فإذا كان هناك من يريد تعلمها فسأبدأ بإذن الرب بتحضير المنهاج
وسأضعها كموضوع في القسم الثقافي
سلام المسيح يكون معكم​


----------



## DaRK_SouL (29 مايو 2017)

تحياتي لك يا زميلي الفاضل
أتمنى أن هذا العرض لا يزال إلى اليوم ساريا , و أنا من أوائل الراغبين بالتعلم
و لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## fouad78 (29 مايو 2017)

DaRK_SouL قال:


> تحياتي لك يا زميلي الفاضل
> أتمنى أن هذا العرض لا يزال إلى اليوم ساريا , و أنا من أوائل الراغبين بالتعلم
> و لك الشكر الجزيل



وصلتني رسالتك عزيزي
لكني كنت فقط افكر
لما وضعت الموضوع كنت بأوربا وكان عندي انترنت سريع
بس هلا النت بطيئ جداً جداً
حتى أيام ما بيفتح الصفحة
فرفع المقاطع الصوتية على النت راح يكون صعب جداً
من شان هيك كنت عم أفكر إذا ممكن اعملها مع النت البطيء ولا لاء
بكل الأحوال
راح يكون الموضع صعب علي
إلا إذا تحسن النت ساعتها أنا جاهز
لأني أنا راغب جداً

بس ممكن إذا بدك تسأل عن كنائس السريان الأرثوذكس في منطقتك
إذا موجود
لأن الكنائس السريانية تهتم بتعليم اللغة على الأقل كقراءة وكتابة
أما إذا ما ممكن تتواصل مع الكنائس السريانية
فارجو أن تنتظر لعل النت عندي يتحسن
وإن لا اتوقع أن يحدث قريباً

في كل الأحوال في هذه الصفحة ستجد بعض الدروس وإن كانت غير مكتملة
من هنا

تحياتي عزيزي

​


----------



## DaRK_SouL (30 مايو 2017)

لا بأس , و لك الشكر الجزيل في كل الأحوال و أرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك.
و سأحاول جاهدا العمل بالنصائح المذكورة.
دمت بود و خير.


----------



## fouad78 (30 مايو 2017)

DaRK_SouL قال:


> لا بأس , و لك الشكر الجزيل في كل الأحوال و أرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك.
> و سأحاول جاهدا العمل بالنصائح المذكورة.
> دمت بود و خير.



لا أثقلت ولا شيء
ومثلما وعدتك
إذا تحسن النت في منطقتي
وإذا كنت ما تزال تريد فسأكون جاهزاً 
​


----------

